# Starting issues



## cruzepenelope (Aug 27, 2015)

I recently bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze Lt. It started perfectly fine when we test drove the car but after we took it off the lot it started having starting problems. When I put the key in to start the car it keeps turning over but it doesnt actually start. I take the key out and try to start it again and it starts perfectly fine. I have had the dealership look at my car but they say nothing is wrong, but then when I have left the dealership it doesn't start. It happens most of the time when it is hot outside, which is strange to me. Has anyone else had this problem or a similar one? Any tips on what I should have the dealership look at?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If it starts every time on the second attempt, it is indicating a low fuel pressure situation.
The dealer should attach a pressure gauge to the system to determine if pressure is being held overnight…….this means, you will be leaving the car up to 48 hours.
My clue is a result of how the system reacts to low pressure at first key cycle…..the pump only runs three seconds and will only continue if it receives 'engine running' information from the engine control.
If the pump has not obtained 45/50 psi in those three seconds, the pressure is inadequate to the injectors…..they will not inject fuel.
On the second start attempt, now that the fuel system is partially charged, the three seconds are enough for the target fuel pressure to be attained, the injectors are commanded to inject, the engine starts and all is well…..till it sits overnight or over a long period of hours.

So…..fuel pressure test, standing and operating……fair chance the in tank fuel pump may have a pressure problem……this type of problem will not set codes so a actual mechanic with diagnostic capabilities will be required as opposed to the large number of code reading parts exchangers that currently prevail.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzepenelope said:


> I recently bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze Lt. It started perfectly fine when we test drove the car but after we took it off the lot it started having starting problems. When I put the key in to start the car it keeps turning over but it doesnt actually start. I take the key out and try to start it again and it starts perfectly fine. I have had the dealership look at my car but they say nothing is wrong, but then when I have left the dealership it doesn't start. It happens most of the time when it is hot outside, which is strange to me. Has anyone else had this problem or a similar one? Any tips on what I should have the dealership look at?


Hi Cruzepenelope, 

Very sorry for this! If you need any additional assistance, please feel free to send us a private message. We would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership to make sure all options of assistance were addressed. We look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruzepenelope (Aug 27, 2015)

thank you for your response! We were actually thinking that it could be something in the fuel pump and we are planning on bringing it in to be looked at and fixed.


----------



## cruzepenelope (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi! The problem with my car was the fuel pump pressure! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

AHH yes. Sweet sweet closure. VERY glad you were able to get your problem resolved and keep us updated! Hope you're able to get back to enjoying your vehicle!


----------

